# We're the Millers



## SeverinR (Aug 12, 2013)

Went and saw We're the Millers,
Rated R?
Language+, nudity-(One shot and not what *anyone/ wants to see*)
erotic dance+, crude humor +, violence +

It earns a weak R. I would say it is a family rated R. (maybe alittle rough to get an innocent child PG-13, but probably a public school 14 or older)

It was entertaining and funny. (although I laughed harder and longer during the ending credits, then anytime during the movie)

* in case you saw it and don't remember the nudity, keyword...Spider. (yes the nudity is that quick)*


----------

